
Did a slave make your sneakers? Probably - empath75
https://www.fastcompany.com/90279693/did-a-slave-make-your-sneakers-the-answer-is-probably
======
robocat
> Another Taiwanese factory audit found that 82% of workers had their
> passports withheld.

Bad reporting?

How many clothing workers have passports?

~~~
sterlind
18%, I guess?

As the article says, migrant workers make up a huge majority of
apparel/footwear workers in many countries. The recruiting agencies that hire
them take their passports and garnish their wages in perpetuity, so they can
never work off their indentured servitude or leave the country. Migrant
workers are especially easy to enslave, precisely because they need passports.

